# 在来说 / 才来说



## sqlines

Hi,

Do the above-mentioned characters make sense? 
How would they be used in a sentence to render it meaningful.

Thanks.


----------



## Ripple.Z

Nope, they are meaningless for they are not phrases but segment. I just wonder where did you see it.

说 is a verb here, of course it can be a noun. 来 is a verb as well, but it has many other meanings as other parts of speech. 

For the first one, 在 should be 再 eg:现在我们再来说说你的问题。Now let's talk about your problem. It means "we" have talked about something before. 再 means again. it's an adv. 来 here means Let, a verb.

才 means something just happend or something happened or ended late. an adv.

你怎么才来就要走？Why leave so soon? You've only just arrived.
你怎么才来？ Why are you so late?
你怎么才说？ Why didn't you tell me until now?

PS: When 来 is an adj. eg: 来年 next year. When 说 is a noun. It is often used with 学. 学说 theory.


----------



## BODYholic

sqlines said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do the above-mentioned characters make sense?
> How would they be used in a sentence to render it meaningful.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, it is the same meaning but the 言气 is different.
At any rate, both means "to discuss or talk about something at a later time".

1. (在)来说 / 再来说 - I am not sure if "在" is correct, I usually used the latter "再"来说.
2. 才来说.

For Chinese, we say this very often.
- 到时再来说 or 到时才来说.
The former sentence suggests that we shall discuss *again* when the time is right. The latter suggests that we will *only* discuss the matter *again *when the time is right.

- Understandably, it is very difficult for foreigners to decipher the meaning of "来" in this usage. In fact, 到时再说/到时才说 conveys almost the same idea.

Pardon me but I am in the middle of something. I shall talk more about "来" later. 我们到时再聊吧.


----------



## Ripple.Z

bodyholic said:


> yes, it is the same meaning but the 言气 is different.
> at any rate, both means "to discuss or talk about something at a later time".
> 
> 1. (在)来说 / 再来说 - i am not sure if "在" is correct, i usually used the latter "再"来说.
> 2. 才来说.
> 
> for chinese, we say this very often.
> - 到时再来说 or 到时才来说.
> the former sentence suggests that we shall discuss *again* when the time is right. The latter suggests that we will *only* discuss the matter *again *when the time is right.
> 
> - understandably, it is very difficult for foreigners to decipher the meaning of "来" in this usage. In fact, 到时再说/到时才说 conveys almost the same idea.
> 
> pardon me but i am in the middle of something. I shall talk more about "来" later. 我们到时再聊吧.


 
哪儿来的“才来说”？是南方人这么说话么？
不过您这也真够南的，都南外国去了～


----------



## BODYholic

Ripple.Z said:


> 哪儿来的“才来说”？是南方人这么说话么？
> 不过您这也真够南的，都南外国去了～



哪里都有呀! 您少见了吧. 
http://www.google.com.sg/search?hl=en&q=%E6%89%8D%E6%9D%A5%E8%AF%B4&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## BODYholic

BODYholic said:


> - Understandably, it is very difficult for foreigners to decipher the meaning of "来" in this usage. In fact, 到时再说/到时才说 conveys almost the same idea.
> 
> Pardon me but I am in the middle of something. I shall talk more about "来" later. 我们到时再聊吧.



When you approve someone to discuss a matter, the listener suggests that the matter to be discussed at a later time. He/she may say "到时才(来)说". The "来" indicates the flow of conversation traffic from you to him/her.  In another word, when the time is ripe, you may look up the listener and discuss with him/her your concerns together.

来: Refer to the 5th explanation
http://www.nciku.com/search/zh/detail/%E6%9D%A5/1309034


----------



## Ripple.Z

BODYholic said:


> 哪里都有呀! 您少见了吧.
> http://www.google.com.sg/search?hl=en&q=才来说&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


 
似乎这个才来说，里的才来应该放一起。

eg:你现在才来说爱我，早干吗去了？

还应该是嫌晚的意思。


----------



## BODYholic

Ripple.Z said:


> 似乎这个才来说，里的才来应该放一起。
> 
> eg:你现在才来说爱我，早干吗去了？
> 
> 还应该是嫌晚的意思。



Err ... What did you say?


----------



## Ripple.Z

Ripple.Z said:


> 似乎这个“才来说”里的“才来”应该放一起。
> 
> eg:你现在才来说爱我，早干吗去了？
> 
> 还应该是嫌晚的意思。


----------



## BODYholic

> 似乎这个“才来说”里的“才来” *应该放一起*。



什么 和 什么 应该放一起?


----------



## samanthalee

From the pages found in google search, it seems "才来说" is used after the deed is done （ie 已经说了).
eg. 
怎么事前不早说，到现在才来说。
我是到了忍无可忍，才来说两句。
我们是建立了互信后，才来谈合作的。

But in Singapore, as BODYholic has noted, "才来说" is also used before the fact.
For example, we say "现在说什么都是空谈。等建立了互信，才来谈合作。" We can also say "等建立了互信，再来谈合作。".
Apparently, this interchangeability of "才来说" and "再来说" is unique to Singapore. If I understand correctly, other Mandarin speakers would only have said "等建立了互信，再来谈合作。"

Is this regional difference a case of influence of Southern Chinese dialects? Hmm... Or perhaps it's influence of English?

Whatever the case, both "才来说" and "再来说" means "talk after something happened". The difference being "才来说" means "We talked after (some occurrence)", while "再来说" means "We will talk after (some occurrence)".


----------



## Ripple.Z

samanthalee said:


> from the pages found in google search, it seems "才来说" is used after the deed is done （ie 已经说了).
> Eg.
> 怎么事前不早说，到现在才来说。
> 我是到了忍无可忍，才来说两句。
> 我们是建立了互信后，才来谈合作的。
> 
> but in singapore, as bodyholic has noted, "才来说" is also used before the fact.
> For example, we say "现在说什么都是空谈。等建立了互信，才来谈合作。" we can also say "等建立了互信，再来谈合作。".
> Apparently, this interchangeability of "才来说" and "再来说" is unique to singapore. If i understand correctly, other mandarin speakers would only have said "等建立了互信，再来谈合作。"
> 
> is this regional difference a case of influence of southern chinese dialects? Hmm... Or perhaps it's influence of english?
> 
> Whatever the case, both "才来说" and "再来说" means "talk after something happened". The difference being "才来说" means "we talked after (some occurrence)", while "再来说" means "we will talk after (some occurrence)".


 

此乃正解～


----------



## Ripple.Z

所以我说“才来”放在一起，说是单独的。可以换成别的 eg:怎么事前不早告诉我，到现在才来告诉我。


----------



## sqlines

samanthalee said:


> 我是到了忍无可忍，才来说两句。


 
I do not get the second part of the sentence.

I am at the end of my patience, ????


----------



## Ripple.Z

sqlines said:


> I do not get the second part of the sentence.
> 
> I am at the end of my patience, ????


 
It's another meaning of 才 as adv. It means someone do/did something out of some reason. It shows that the reason should be emphasized.

（因为）我忍无可忍，我才来说两句。


----------



## BODYholic

samanthalee said:


> But in Singapore, as BODYholic has noted, "才来说" is also used before the fact.
> For example, we say "现在说什么都是空谈。等建立了互信，才来谈合作。" We can also say "等建立了互信，再来谈合作。".
> Apparently, this interchangeability of "才来说" and "再来说" is unique to Singapore. If I understand correctly, other Mandarin speakers would only have said "等建立了互信，再来谈合作。"



The reason "再来" was brought up because I ain't sure if the phrase "*在*来说" given by the Thread-starter is correct? What's your take on this "在"?


----------



## BODYholic

sqlines said:


> I do not get the second part of the sentence.
> 
> I am at the end of my patience, ????



The radical meaning of "才" is "begin to" or "starting to". Basically it describes a transient.

我是到了忍无可忍，*(所以)*才来说两句。
The first half of the sentence paints a situation (that you no longer able to tolerate any further).
The second half depicts your reaction (that you come forward to say a few words).

The sentence can be translated as such,
I can no longer stand it, *that's why* I come forward to say a few words.

* In Chinese, omitting those worlds in bold probably still made sense. But it doesn't sound right without them in English.


----------



## humvee

In my humble opinion, there's no important difference between them. Though a linguist may deduce the nuance from corpus. I for one, cannot feel it though. Let me explain it in Cantonese sentences:

到时再讲！

到时先讲！

Upon reflection my intuition tells me that we utter the latter sentences more frequently.


----------



## britador

“在”-进行时。
“再”-将来时。


----------



## BODYholic

britador said:


> “在”-进行时。
> “再”-将来时。


原来如此.


----------

